# Voodoo in the Bayou style invitation help



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

There's already a thread about making these, so I won't go into a lot of detail, but you could make apple heads, attach faux hair, and decorate them to look like shrunken heads. You can include one of these with each invitation. If you use the small apples that come in the big bags in the supermarket, you will be able to make a lot of them quickly and cheaply. You will need to make them early though, they take about a week to fully dry out here in Florida, so they might take longer in Kentucky. 
Another idea would be to get the small lidded jars from Michaels and attach the spooky ingredient labels that you can find in the craft thread. You can put the invitations inside of these. They are about a dollar each.
With either of these ideas, your guests will get an invitation, a keepsake, and a preview of how elaborate you intend to be with your party. Good luck. Have fun.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

you could also make a ton of these and attach an invitation with a stick pin into its heart, that way you could make a fancy invitation with a swamp picture or a voodoo queen and all your info..darn I am getting excited ..makes me want to voodoo this Halloween..but I live in Louisiana, lol sure sounds fun though!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

You could also do gris gris bags. Fill them with stones, fake hair, fingernails etc. 

I'm doing this theme too and still looking for invitation ideas as well. I was thinking of making the voodoo dolls out of twigs and feathers and raffia. I would probably have to hand deliver these though so I'm having a hard time making up my mind! 
Maybe using a little alligator or doing the gris gris bags.


----------

